# Question: Seiko 7T59 Chronograph value



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, I know it's a quartz...

... but I bought this watch new about 10 yrs ago before I got into mechanical watches etc. I didn't really know what I was buying; my local jeweller was selling them off at a discount due to new models coming in.










I wore it for a few days each week for about 3 months and then put it back into it's box and forgot about it, apart from changing it's battery every 2-3 yrs.

From what I can tell today on other web sites, the 7T59 movement is a bit special, being a 1/100 sec analogue quartz. Is that correct? If so, what value should I put on this watch: 1) for insurance purposes. 2) for eBay reserves should I decide to part with it etc

Like I said, it's only done about 15 days wrist time, comes with manual, presentation box, and brown cardboard box that goes around that.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I just love answering my own questions
















Finally a 7T59 on eBay, already over Â£200 and still 6 days to go....

I think I better hold onto mine and pay it more respect
















Seiko 7T59 on eBay

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Goodness







It's now Â£330 still with 4 days to go...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Gulp!!























The world's gone mad....it reached Â£560 !!

7T59 on eBay

In addition to the one I already own, I have the option of buying another NOS 7T59 for $380....sounds like I should buy it. What do you think?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

This is worrying

Is there something about this watch we don't know?

Is it solid gold?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Is there something about this watch we don't know?


Hi David,

not Solid Gold....but the 1/100th second hand wizzing round is pretty cool...














...and I think still the only Seiko model that ever had it.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Gulp!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were you I'd sell it on ebay now.

All that money for a quartz watch (in a pretty revolting gunmetal and goldplated finish) the world has gone mad!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was outbided on a seiko sportstimer with the 7T59 in it a few months back, it was s/s and near mint, black dial. I went to Â£50 which I though was high enough, it sold for Â£132!









I thought that was over the top! Over 1/2 a grand is sheer lunacy.


----------

